# Dear Two Year-Old Son:



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Please nap sometime soon, so I can go raid the neighbor's branch pile for miniature Halloween trees, and spray paint stuff black. Thank you!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

oh I know how you feel! I hope he did nap for you!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

He didn't that day, and unfortunately I've had other stuff to do when has, since then. It's like he knows!  The branch pile is still there, thank goodness.


----------

